# US holds 'senior al-Qaeda figure'



## RackMaster (Apr 27, 2007)

> *BBC NEWS
> 
> US holds 'senior al-Qaeda figure'*
> *
> ...



Another one down.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 28, 2007)

Well done.


----------

